# Anime X is a copy of Anime Y?



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

Be warned, spoilers EVERYWHERE.

So after you watch enough anime series, you start to get the hang of what's supposed to happen, when.  After watching a few more, you can sometimes guess who a hidden character is, based on their motives because... "oh wait, didn't this happen in (other series here)?"







List your own!


----------



## pitman (Nov 16, 2010)

If Girls are reincarnations of Chinese warlord they are bound to get naked one way or the other


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> If Girls are reincarnations of Chinese warlord they are bound to get naked one way or the other


... what?


----------



## pitman (Nov 16, 2010)

Ikkitousen and Koihime Musou


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Unfortunately an lot of anime and manga series copy off others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really annoying, 'cos you know what's coming, but there are some where what happens you didn't expect.


----------



## Goli (Nov 16, 2010)

Not quite fitting since it's a game and an anime, but Final Fantasy XIII's plot is oddly similar on a lot of things with Ergo Proxy.


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 16, 2010)

Could say that Paprika is a copy of Paranoia agent because of their similarities, but they are created by the same person (RIP Satoshi Kon), but then why not drag in serial experiments lain too ;p


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2010)

Nausicaa - Mononoke Hime
Mononoke Hime - Miyori no Mori
Evangelion - Rah Xephon

That's the 3 most flagrant anime I remember for the moment.
(underlined are my preferred version of both)


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 16, 2010)

If you know. You understand.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 18, 2010)

A lot of anime have more or less the same basic plotlines. It's the execution that really matters. BTW, IMHO Yuu Yuu Hakusho pwns Bleach any day of the week, lolz!!!


----------



## hakusa (Nov 18, 2010)

But sometimes we can't really blame them for being similar. Take for instance Writer A thought up of a story but never published it, only to see Writer B come up with the same thing but instead, he published it unlike Writer A. So when the latter does decide to publish it, people are throwing things at him, saying that he copied Writer B's work...
Well, just something I thought up long ago when I dreamt of becoming a mangaka, haha.



			
				Twiffles said:
			
		

> If you know. You understand.


Rie Kugimiya? Sorry, but I don't understand. :\


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 18, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Rie Kugimiya? Sorry, but I don't understand. :\


You don't understand, because you don't know.


Spoiler: Easy Mode


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 18, 2010)

heh heh...I like tsundere...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 18, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> hakusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
That reminds me of Gundam Seed/Destiny... *shudders*


----------



## hakusa (Nov 18, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You don't understand, because you don't know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Easy Mode


Ah. I do know, it's just that with the way you phrased it, and in this topic at that, the first impression I got was that she was involved in some plagiarism/copying issue, which I doubted.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 19, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> hakusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 19, 2010)

The problem is that new ideads are getting rarer and rarer...

Someone thought that a series with gilrs using bare clothes fight evil would score. It did. and many others copied it.

There were once an anime that threw 5 iron armored young warriors fighting enemies based upon a mythology. After this one, lots more were created, "hitchhiking" the first's success.

Then, to scape from this "curse", another anime were made, just this time the warriors did not wear armors, they used normal clothes and the main character is kinda of a badguy. After this one, lots were also made.
And so on...

From time to time a new challenger appears, showing a different story (or at least a different point of view), but Japanese folks (and also american ones) tend not to like new ideas, if it's not from a famous person.

A boy with magical powers at a school? Done! Is it a success? Yep. Is it good? Oh yeah. Is is still going one? For sure.
A boy without magical powers at a school with magical powers? Done! Was it a success? So-so. Was it good? Oh yeah. Is it still going on? Unfortunately, no.

The same happens with movies, songs...


----------

